# Apple TV et Deezer ?



## Olivier B (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter l'apple TV pour mes photos (sous Iphoto), mes films (sur disque dur) et ma musique (sous Itunes). 
Cela fonctionnera bien ?

Et surtout, j'écoute souvent Deezer gratuit (sur mon home cinéma via un câble), pourrais je faire de même sans câble (sauf celui de l'apple TV au home cinéma) ? Autrement dit, je pourrais envoyer le son de Deezer via l'apple TV sur ma chaine hifi ?

Merci par avance
Olivier


----------



## Nico206 (12 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

A partir d'OSX Mountain Lion (10.8) tu peux envoyer le son du MAC sur l'Apple TV.
Donc si tu as OSX 10.8 la réponse est oui. Suffit de lancer le panneau de configuration et choisir l'apple tv comme sortie son.


----------



## Olivier B (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Et avec un Ipad*1* (sous OsX 5...), pourrais je utiliser l'apple TV3 ?
La musique, les vidéos ? Et la recopievidéo Airplay ?

Merci
Olivier


----------

